# coming out to get a feeling to move to Cyprus



## Chris Scahill (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello, I am visiting Cyprus from the 7th March for 3 weeks, would love to meet ex-pats for a insight on life in Cyprus, I fly out on the 7th of March for 3 weeks, my plan is 3 days in Pathos, then moving to Polis for 3 days then 7 days unplanned, after that I travel to Limmasol staying in a village for 2 days then onto Limmasol for 2 days then back to pathos, before I fly home on the 25th, would love to be in touch with expats to point me in the right direction in where I should settle, I have a house to sell in uk , and want to rent in Cyprus, appreciate really genuine info, I don't drive but would love to rent in a village that is accessible without a car, but maybe a bike 😋


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

My Mother-in Law comes out on the 7th March lol.
If you cannot/do not drive then I would suggest one of the villages close to Paphos or Polis, personally I don’t like Paphos but it is better for shopping, nightlife and beaches, The other thing to consider is the high humidity in summer, both Paphos and Polis (to a lesser extent) suffer badly, hence we prefer being in the mountains. Until you’ve been out here and had a good look around it is hard to advise you until you’ve decided on an area you like. Wherever you choose always re-view it at different times of the day, there may be heavy traffic at certain times or barking dogs, even noisy neighbours that can ruin your peace and quiet.
Where are you flying in from? If it’s Gatwick and you need a lift into Paphos let me know, I’m there picking up the Mother-in-Law anyway.

John


----------



## Vonny1955 (Jul 10, 2015)

Chris Scahill said:


> Hello, I am visiting Cyprus from the 7th March for 3 weeks, would love to meet ex-pats for a insight on life in Cyprus, I fly out on the 7th of March for 3 weeks, my plan is 3 days in Pathos, then moving to Polis for 3 days then 7 days unplanned, after that I travel to Limmasol staying in a village for 2 days then onto Limmasol for 2 days then back to pathos, before I fly home on the 25th, would love to be in touch with expats to point me in the right direction in where I should settle, I have a house to sell in uk , and want to rent in Cyprus, appreciate really genuine info, I don't drive but would love to rent in a village that is accessible without a car, but maybe a bike 😋


Hi Chris, how did you get on? I've just returned from doing a reccie too and have decided to give it a go. Bw


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Chris, are you still in Cyprus?

Regards

Garry


----------



## dilewis (Jan 13, 2016)

Hope u found what you wanted hubby and I are out here in paphos for s recce. Looking to rent in one of villages around. Love to meet expats whilst here. Till 26 the any ideas of good rental agents in area all we have spoken to try to stead us towards kato pathos


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dilewis said:


> Hope u found what you wanted hubby and I are out here in paphos for s recce. Looking to rent in one of villages around. Love to meet expats whilst here. Till 26 the any ideas of good rental agents in area all we have spoken to try to stead us towards kato pathos


If you haven't already done so, you could try either Becky at Smart Rentz or the agent we used - ASAP 123 based in Kissonerga - which I believe is the biggest rental agent in the Paphos district. You could also look at the Facebook site for rental properties which is run by Nicola Jayne. Although not a huge portfolio, it'll give you an idea of what sort of price you can expect to pay and you may just find your ideal property there.

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property

Paphos Property Sales Rentals

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1459131284300410/


----------



## dilewis (Jan 13, 2016)

Did so she showed us a couple to rent but we also went to another who showed us a place in chloraka which we liked and have decided to take rented for a year so home tomorrow hopefully back in may to settle in then back sep/Oct for the winter


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

He must not have internet


----------



## Lilyh (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi john thanks for the information about humidity at pophos.. I and my ten year old child plan to move to somewhere near pophos, near school, away from humidity area, could you give some advice about rent, housing benefit ? We need some time to settle down before start to get job . Thank you so much .lily


----------



## Shazaston (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, we are preparing to move over to Pathos in the near future. We have an Autolocksmith business. We provide all car key requirements. We are a mobile service. Could anybody tell me if they have a service available to you in the area at the moment. Is this a service that would be successful over there. We are also wanting to.open a healthy eating sandwhich shop. Serving only healthy foods and healthy smoothies. If anyone could advise us on any of the above that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

There are a few locksmiths in the Paphos area who will travel to cars and houses.

Never ever seen a healthy sandwhich shop though and we have lived her since 2004.

Good luck


----------



## Shazaston (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you. That sounds promising. We are over in October to start the ball rolling.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There was a sandwich. Shop in paphos a few years ago. Their sandwiches were delicious and very healthy but they didn't last very long. We often called in when passing. But rarely saw anyone else in. 
make sure you research thoroughly before investing any money into this sort of business. I think part of the problem was its location wasn't great but of course the best locations will have very high rents.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Funnily enough there's a sandwich shop just down the road from Veronica! I've no idea what it's like but I think it's been there more than 6 months which is longer than average. There was another near the Trimithousa crossroads on the Polis Road but that lasted only a few months.

I think to have any chance of success the business would have to be sited on a high footfall location, very visible and also be prepared to make deliveries particularly to local businesses. Thus it must be in an area with suitably populated offices. I would think that there is almost no market to supply tourists. I also suggest it would need to supply a premium product at average prices to stand any chance. Places like Alphamega's cafe do a lot of business in lunchtime takeaways supplying a decent hot meal for around €3.50. My guess for any chance of success, would have the business fronted by a trendy style coffee shop and a lot of word of mouth marketing.

The final point I will make is that Cyprus is not a sandwich eating place. A sweeping generalisation I know, but the lack of sandwich places and the plethora of kebab places does indicate this strongly.

Pete


----------



## Shazaston (Aug 19, 2016)

It wont be a sandwich shop as such just healthy eating. Yes homework and location is a must. What areas would you reccommend to live with young children? Schools etc...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Shazaston said:


> It wont be a sandwich shop as such just healthy eating. Yes homework and location is a must. What areas would you reccommend to live with young children? Schools etc...


If the question was pointed towards me, I'm afraid you are not going to like the answer.

Cyprus is a great place to retire to but not for bringing up young children. Schooling, unless you can afford private school fees, will be inferior and they will have to speak Greek. They will have comparatively limited sports exposure and eventually very limited job opportunities.

I'm not sure what healthy eating implies you wish to sell. All over the UK media you will see the virtues of the Mediterranean diet expounded as healthy. They already have that here yet heart disease remains the biggest killer and most of the old people are 20 years younger than they look! I suppose there will be a novelty market but for how long? 

I know this sounds pessimistic and no doubt somebody will post and say I'm talking rubbish with the usual "you only live once" and "take the chance and enjoy yourself" advice. However if you do then please make sure you have enough money tucked away to rescue yourself should the worst happen.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'mafraid I have to agree with Pete. IT is very expensive to bring up young children here. Even if they speak Greek and can go to the local schools the standard of teaching is very poor and most Cypriots who can afford it pay for extra tuition after school 
Unless you are guaranteed a very good salary for what you do it is very risky uprooting children and moving to Cyprus. Please do your homework very very thoroughly before making any decisions which might affect your children's futures.


----------



## Shazaston (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

There are numerous international schools in Paphos, all privately run. I know the International School of Paphos follows the UK curriculum, and pupils get taught in English. Your children will though, quite rightly, be expected to learn Greek in school. But if, a few years later, you decide that Cyprus is not for you, then you can return to the UK knowing they will still be doing the same curriculum. 

There is another Private English school on the Tomb of the Kings Road which also do the UK curriculum, I think, plus one out near the Akamas. There is also the American College, which some Cypriots also send their kids too.

So there are options, as long as you can afford to pay for it.


----------



## Shazaston (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you.... yes i am thinking private is best. We are already teaching them Greek. They are picking it up lovely. We have been learning Greek for the past 3 years through a college course and now private lessons. Hopefully this will help us all intergrate and run business's.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

With regards to sandwich shops, there is one on the Paphos to Polis road, just before Premier Electrical on the right.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SunnyPaphos said:


> With regards to sandwich shops, there is one on the Paphos to Polis road, just before Premier Electrical on the right.


That's the one I described earlier that has shut down.

Pete


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

It looked very open when I drove past it. I will check more carefully next time.

I do know that the gluten free restaurant that opened at Coral Bay didn't last long. When we rolled up they said they were going to try again but have more options, not just gluten free.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SunnyPaphos said:


> It looked very open when I drove past it. I will check more carefully next time.
> 
> I do know that the gluten free restaurant that opened at Coral Bay didn't last long. When we rolled up they said they were going to try again but have more options, not just gluten free.


I went past this afternoon and there were a couple of people outside it being photographed. It was closed on my return. I wonder if somebody else is daft enough to take it on?

To my mind the concept of a Gluten Free Restaurant is misguided. Most of us like to go out in groups and the group won't all require or desire gluten free. Therefore there must be a mix of dishes.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I went past this afternoon and there were a couple of people outside it being photographed. It was closed on my return. I wonder if somebody else is daft enough to take it on?
> 
> To my mind the concept of a Gluten Free Restaurant is misguided. Most of us like to go out in groups and the group won't all require or desire gluten free. Therefore there must be a mix of dishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

I have found that a bread maker can help, especially if you use carbonated water instead of regular.

The difficulty about having a restaurant with some gluten free options, is that, if you are going gluten free because you are coeliac, then even a couple of breadcrumbs can cause a reaction. This won't matter if you are going gluten free because you are following a health diet. But for a coeliac it is really important. Consequently, a restaurant offering both gluten and gluten free will need separate preparation and cooking areas. It isn't as simple as just extending the menu.


----------



## Emmaabudhabi (Sep 20, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I'mafraid I have to agree with Pete. IT is very expensive to bring up young children here. Even if they speak Greek and can go to the local schools the standard of teaching is very poor and most Cypriots who can afford it pay for extra tuition after school
> Unless you are guaranteed a very good salary for what you do it is very risky uprooting children and moving to Cyprus. Please do your homework very very thoroughly before making any decisions which might affect your children's futures.


But half the price of bringing up children in the UAE. I am moving no to Cyprus to save money and the private schools are half the price )))


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Emmaabudhabi said:


> But half the price of bringing up children in the UAE. I am moving no to Cyprus to save money and the private schools are half the price )))


My post was in reply to someone who was wanting to move from the UK without having a secure income. Your case is totally different.


----------



## Emmaabudhabi (Sep 20, 2016)

I was just saying hence the smiling faces. Sorry thought this was a light hearted forum. So people are aware. We are from the uk and have been expats all over the world. I currently know it's cheaper to live in Cyprus than the UK. If you can afford private schooling.  
Good luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes it is cheaper to live in Cyprus than the UK but not if you have to pay for private schooling. 
We have been to the UK 4 times this year (not by choice) and everything costs a fortune when you go shopping. 
Rents are much higher, people who have houses in the UK and rent them out can use that rental income to rent much nicer properties in Cyprus with some left over.
When you take everything into account you can have a much better life here.
Even without that I would hate to have to return to the UK. I find it so depressing and can not wait to get back home to Cyprus when I go there.


----------

